# Your 2011 Party Playlist



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Let's share our Halloween party playlist! We may discover something new 
Here's mine: (no particular order)
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Rock lobster - B-52's
Superstition - Stevie Wonder
I'm your boogie man - Rob Zombie
Video killed the radio star - The Buggles
This is Halloween - Marilyn Manson
Bad moon - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Witchy woman - Eagles
I ran - A Flock of Seagulls
Dance this mess around - B-52's
That old black magic - Spike Jones
Another brick in the wall pt 2 - Pink Floyd
Twelve days of Halloween - Nooshi
Murder was the case - Snoop Dogg
Headless Horseman - Kay Starr
Dragula - Rob Zombie
(It's a) Monsters' holiday - Buck Owens
The zombie dance - Halloween Kickerz
Witch doctor - Sha Na Na
I put a spell on you - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Scream - Michael Jackson
Do they know it's Halloween? - NAHPI
Trick or treat - Nekromantix
Warewolves of London - Warren Zevon
Welcome to my nightmare - Alice Cooper
Pet Sematary - Ramones
Hillbilly Halloween - Casper and the Ghost Ropers
Don't scream (it's only Halloween - Andrew Gold
Haunted house - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
Trick or treat - Peaches
(Don't fear) the reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
Dead man's party - Oingo Boingo
Skeleton shuffle - Halloween Bash 

Theme Songs:
Halloween
Pyscho
The Munsters
Poltergeist
Adam's Family
Friday the 13th
Saw
Exorcist
Nightmare of Elm Street


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

What about "Somebody's Watching Me" by Rockwell or "Land of a Million Drums" by Outkast. It was on the Scooby Doo movie soundtrack was actually very good. Also "Ghostbusters", the original by Ray Parker is a classic. I always like the "Nightmare on My Street" by Will Smith (formerly Fresh Prince, lol).


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

There's a good list of Halloween related music here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs.html

My playlist pretty much looks like this because I'm doing a Bioshock theme party this year:

Bei Mir Bist Du Schon - Benny Goodman
Mental Strain At Dawn - Jack Purvis
Praise The Lord and Pass The Ammunition - Kay Kyser
My Heart Belongs To Daddy - Eddie Duchin
Daddy, Won't You Please Come Home? - Annette Hanshaw
Chasing Shadows - Quintette of the Hot Club of France
Dawn of a New Day - Horace Heidt
How Much Is That Doggie In The Window? - Patti Page
The Best Things in Life are Free - The Ink Spots
The Skeleton In The Closet - Putney Dandridge
The Boogie Man - Todd Rollins
Nightmare - Artie Shaw
It's Bad for Me - Rosemary Clooney
You're the Top - Cole Porter
It Had to Be You - Danny Thomas
Bei Mir Bist du SchÃ�Â¶n- The Andrew Sisters
Brother Can You Spare a Dime? - Bing Crosby
Wrap Your Troubles In Dreams - Bing Crosby
Jitterbug Waltz - Fats Waller 
If I didn't Care - The Ink Spots
20th Century Blues - Noel Coward
The Party's Over - Noel Coward
World Weary - Noel Coward
Night and Day - Billie Holiday
God Bless The Child - Billie Holiday
Please Be Kind - Frank Sinatra
Papa Loves Mambo - Perry Como
We Saw The Sea - Fred Astaire
Beyond the Sea - Bobby Darin
The Trouble With Me is You - Red McKenzie
I Cover The Waterfront - Connie Boswell
Just Walking In The Rain - Johnnie Ray
La Mer - Django Reinhardt
Liza - Django Reinhardt
Rise Rapture Rise

I'm also putting together some atmospheric and sound effects/dialogue from the game to play as background noise.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I totally forgot about Somebody's watching me & Ghostbusters! I do have those on my playlist, just forgot to type them lol.


----------



## aliena (Oct 4, 2011)

Great listed .. Thanks


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Jeepers Creepers
The Witch Dr 
Witchy Woman
Purple People Eater 
This Is Halloween


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Hadie (Jim Stafford)
Dark Shadows Theme
Quentin's Theme
Funeral March of a Marionette (Alfred Hitchcock)
Monster Mash
Bad Moon Rising (CCR)


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Great list! I found a few to add to mine.

Ministry - Everyday is Halloween is always a favorite. 
Jungle Love - Morris Day and the Time


----------



## CERN (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi 
is anyone out there musically talented? 
maybe make your own spooky music 
here's one I made recently let me know if you like or dislike it I would be grateful, all feed back is welcome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZVO7VaB1RU


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of techno, even if it is Halloween techno lol, but that was pretty good  Very creative


----------



## panzafit (Oct 21, 2009)

Are there any "new" songs that would fit the Halloween theme? I have a mixed party (adults and kids) and this year since my daughter is 13, I will have a lot of teenagers. Is there anything new/cool I can play that they can relate to but fits the theme as well. I have Rihanna-Disturbia, and Bow Wow's I want candy, and Ain't No Rest for the Wicked. Anything else that they will like, but little kids can hear as well and adults won't ban their kids from my house?


----------



## CERN (Oct 7, 2011)

songs from silence of the lambs: Q lazzarus goodbye horses , greenskeeper- Lotion
This is Halloween, If I was your Vampire, I put a spell on you by Marilyn Manson 
I put a spell on you nina simone
Hole -Hole Season of the Witch or Donovan
Deamou5 -ghosts n stuff {more a dance tune}
Collide- white rabbit {Resident Evil _ Extinction)
Taja Die Alive


----------



## CERN (Oct 7, 2011)

Slipknot - Scream
Talking Heads - Psycho Killer 
Blood On The Dance Floor - Bewitched
death cab for cutie- i will follow you into the dark
Chrome - Blood On The Moon, Future Ghosts 
Iron Maiden number of the beast, Bring Your Daughter To The Slaughter
Hells bells, highway to hell AC/DC
Madman ugly kid Joe
road to hell Chris Rea
opera ix the call of the wood (13 mins long)
opera ix alone in the dark


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

The Ghost of Bleak House by Tom Chapin (youtube it it's cute)

Has anybody said Monster Mash yet?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

panzafit said:


> Are there any "new" songs that would fit the Halloween theme? I have a mixed party (adults and kids) and this year since my daughter is 13, I will have a lot of teenagers. Is there anything new/cool I can play that they can relate to but fits the theme as well. I have Rihanna-Disturbia, and Bow Wow's I want candy, and Ain't No Rest for the Wicked. Anything else that they will like, but little kids can hear as well and adults won't ban their kids from my house?


Here's some from my playlist last year (so nothing too current) - 

bleed it out............linkin park
bleeding heart.......leona lewis
harder to breathe.................maroon 5
bring me to life..........evanescence
monster......................lady gaga
she wolf...................shikra
beautiful monster.................ne-yo
funhouse........................pink
crazy..................................gnarls barkley
not myself tonight........................christina aguilera
rock that body...........................black eye peas
if today was your last day.............nickelback
one last breath..............creed
voodoo......................godsmack
beautiful nightmare.............beyonce

hope it helps


----------



## panzafit (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks! I think I will add Bleeding Heart and Bring Me to Life.

So far this is what I have (just not sure what order to put them in yet):
Love Potion #9-The Hollies
The Time Warp
Thriller
I Want Candy
Walk Like an Egyptian –Bangels
Staying Alive-Bee Gee’s
Black Magic Woman – Santana
In the Midnight Hour-Pickett Wilson
Bad Moon Rising – CCC
Godzilla-Blue Oyster Cult
Hungry Like the Wolf-DuranDuran
Don’t Fear the Reaper-Blue Oyster Cult
I told the Witch Doctor-Ray Stevens
Dead Man’s Party-Oingo Boingo
Witch Woman-Eagles
Sympathy for the Devil-Rolling Stones
I’m Burning For You-BOC
Addams Groove-MCHammer
Abracadabra-Steve Miller Band
Flying Purple-Ray Stevens
Superstition-Stevie Wonder
Grim Ginning Ghosts-Barenaked Ladies
Jump in the line-Harry Belefonte
Devil Went down to Georgia-Charlie Daniels
Another one bites the dust-queen
She blinded me with sciende-thomas dolby
Somebody’s watching me-rockwell
Ghostbusters
The monster mas-bobby pickett
In the midnight hour-billy idol
Ain’t no rest for the wicked-cage the elephant
Zombie-cranberries
She’s a maneater-Hall Oates
It’s the end of the world-REM
Disturbia-Rhianna
Nightmare on my street-DJ Jazzy
Addams Family Theme Song
Zombie Jamboree
Hell-Squirrel Nut Zippers
Banana Boat Song – Harry Belefonte
Bat Dance - Prince


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

here's some older ones:

another one bites the dust................................queen
wild thing.................................................tone loc
bad to the bone.................................george thourghgood
coming in the air tonight............................phil collins
shadows of the night................................pat benatar
superstition.......................................stevie wonder
stop dragging my heart around........................stevie nicks
cold as ice......................................foreigner
paint it black...............................rolling stones
dancing in the dark...............................bruce springsteen
every breath you take........................the police


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been working on a Halloween playlist for weeks now. I began with Pandora, but quit it after some country songs played. Grooveshark is free and you can make your own playlists and share them. So far this one has about 200 songs and I'll be adding more and deleting some, and working on getting the songs in a better order as we get closer to Halloween. You can listen to my playlist and drag and drop whichever you like into your own. Please like it on facebook if you enjoy it! Thanks!

http://grooveshark.com/playlist/Halloween/58749532


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Zombie by the Cranberries is one of my favorites!


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

A lot of great songs everyone! Being the parent of a 16 month old, I have been watching a ton of Disney Channel. That being said, this tune is pretty catchy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmSpn3EnsE0. It's called "Calling All the Monsters" by China Anne McCain, from the show A.N.T. Farm.


----------

